# First time



## fj5e (Feb 7, 2019)

It feels surreal to actually be posting on this forum (or any forum). I've always come to these sights to read other people's stories. I'm grateful that sites like this exist!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

fj5e said:


> It feels surreal to actually be posting on this forum (or any forum). I've always come to these sights to read other people's stories. I'm grateful that sites like this exist!


*Welcome to the TAM community!

Please sound off on your problem whenever you feel up to it!*


----------

